# Fish pics Indian Lake.



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

During this 2 week very cold stretch, the pan fish continued to bite despite the terrible conditions. Saugeyes were good in the river, but were very difficult on the main lake. Pics are from last 5 days.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Nice! Good job!


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Nice bunch of fish and some good eating there..


----------



## BUCK6060 (Mar 31, 2010)

Some mighty nice bluegills there.


----------



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

Thats a lot of crappies. No limits?


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

Ir0nMan said:


> Thats a lot of crappies. No limits?


No thought of the possibility more than one person caught those fish? 
Nice post Carp. Way to get on the fish.


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Ir0nMan said:


> Thats a lot of crappies. No limits?



30 crappie per day , 2 guys , 45 crappies = 15 under a LIMIT!!!!!! LOL.


----------



## Ir0nMan (Mar 4, 2018)

carp said:


> 30 crappie per day , 2 guys , 45 crappies = 15 under a LIMIT!!!!!! LOL.


. Holy crap didn't know the limit 30. That's a lot of fish.


----------



## brad4931 (Feb 23, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Nice fish


----------



## onwisc (Mar 16, 2007)

carp said:


> View attachment 258283
> View attachment 258282
> View attachment 258281
> View attachment 258280
> ...


were the crappie main lake or river?


----------



## terryna (Mar 15, 2018)

Nice fish,congrats


----------



## SMark (Jan 24, 2018)

Nice! Been wanting to get on some crappie all last week. Water was very low at the one spot I tried.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Ir0nMan said:


> . Holy crap didn't know the limit 30. That's a lot of fish.



If you don't know what the limit is, why insinuate he was over the limit ??


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

SMark said:


> Nice! Been wanting to get on some crappie all last week. Water was very low at the one spot I tried.


My BIL fished this afternoon in the Acheson's area and got a "mess" of crappies, minnows near pad edges, said water was normal clarity about 44deg.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Saugeyes came alive on south and west banks as well


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

Redhunter1012 said:


> Saugeyes came alive on south and west banks as well


Thinking about a crappie run Wednesday afternoon NE corner.........anyone else,,,?


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

aquaholic2 said:


> Thinking about a crappie run Wednesday afternoon NE corner.........anyone else,,,?


 I did make it to Indian lake this afternoon...nice calm overcast day, water was around 45-46 where I fished in the old waterfowl refuge channels just east of Acheson's. I only managed a couple crappies but saw many caught. I was set up to still fish with minnows and the bite today was a jig bite. I watched 8-10 boats of locals catch limits of crappies in the same channel I was in while I caught and released 3 undersized fish.
I was fishing the "brush" side like I always do, they were all working the "clean" side where the old lily pad roots are bedded. They were casting a small purple jig about 14" under a small float, constantly twitching it back to the boat. Many of the fish I saw caught were 6-10 ft away from the bank. And I thought I was a pretty decent crappie fisherman....goes to show, you have to be flexible and go with what the fish want that day..AH2


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanx Carp... can smell them in the fryin pan from here in Springfield


----------

